# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Volwassen Bedplasser

## ivan

ik ben 36 jarige bedplasser en ben der mee geboren plas regelmatig in mijn bed verschillende relaties door stuk gelopen. ik plas zo&#39;n 4a5 keer per week in mijn bed. wie heeft zelfde probleem of heeft er begrip voor?

----------


## Wilma

In Meppel (Diaconessenziekenhuis) bestaat een bedplascentrum. Ze hebben daar goede trainingen en begeleiding. Neem eens contact met ze op&#33;

----------


## Rem

ik heb er normaal geen last van maar van de week was ik aan het dromen dat ik bij de wc pot stond en ja hoor ik schok wakker omdat ik niet op de wc was maar sliep.

ik herrinner mij van mijn jongere levensjaren dat dit precies de metode was die ik mijzelf aan had geleerd om er vanaf te komen .
de herkenning dat ik niet uit bed ben maar aan het dromen was heeft een keerpunt gebracht.
overgens is de reden dat ik droomde dat ik problemen heb en tegen overspannenheid aanzit ,daardoor de nacht daarvoor niet kon slapen.
ik ben 36 jaar

----------


## tim kruger

Beste Ivan,

Je moet weten dat je niet alleen bent met dit probleem 1 op de 100 volwassenen heeft te maken met bedplassen. Er wordt maar heel weinig over gesproken omdat volwassenen zich hiervoor schamen.
Belangrijk is dat je veel blijft lezen en erover spreekt met lotgenoten.
Bespreek het hier met lotgenoten

----------

